# OnePass and Vudu question



## randrake (Jan 19, 2015)

Do I have to add each movie to appear in my streaming folder from my Vudu account or is there way way to add all my digital movies at one time?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I haven't tried Vudu integration with OnePass at all (It is really designed for series, I don't think it works at all with movies)... But it would be *very cool* if TiVo would simply add a Vudu folder to "My Shows" for owned content.

In fact, last I checked the TiVo / Vudu integration did not differentiate between content you own and content simply available on Vudu.

Example: If I use TiVo search for content I own, say "Captain America", TiVo will show Captain America is available from Vudu for rent or purchase - if I then select either option it opens Vudu and I see that I already own the movie and I can watch it for free.

But a Vudu folder? Such a cool idea!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> It would be *very cool* if TiVo would simply add a Vudu folder to "My Shows" for owned content.


This would be great. I have about 80 movies in VUDU, mostly from UV codes that came with BDs.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I kicked TiVo a tweet - never know, they may like the suggestion.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Margret says you can select "add to My Shows" for the movies you own and they will appear in a "Streaming Movies" folder in My Shows.

I am not near my TiVo, but this sounds pretty cool. Not sure where the add to my shows option is, anyone care to take a look?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Margret says you can select "add to My Shows" for the movies you own and they will appear in a "Streaming Movies" folder in My Shows.


I don't see anything like "add to My Shows" in the VUDU app.


----------



## randrake (Jan 19, 2015)

How I added to the streaming folder (one movie at a time) is to search for that movie then navigating to the Vudu part and then it takes a second until the Buy button in the app becomes a "You own it". And then it appears in the Streaming folder.

But it got odd when I tried to add Lord of the Rings since the long titles plus each having extended editions and regular I had to back in and out of the app a lot to get the versions I have. (Fellowship is extended but other two are regular. Truth is I bought the three pack but when I did the Vudu to Go to pay for disc to digital conversion, Fellowship registered as the Extended version lol)

That when I thought it would be a lot easier to just have a way for the TiVo to see what is on the account and just add it to the Streaming folder.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I don't see anything like "add to My Shows" in the VUDU app.


I don't think you can add from the VUDU app. You have to search for the program within your Tivo Guide. Then there is an option to add to the now playing list.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't understand the process well enough. I wonder if a management tool could be developed into KMTTG to make it easier to manage the content.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

randrake said:


> How I added to the streaming folder (one movie at a time) is to search for that movie then navigating to the Vudu part and then it takes a second until the Buy button in the app becomes a "You own it". And then it appears in the Streaming folder.
> 
> But it got odd when I tried to add Lord of the Rings since the long titles plus each having extended editions and regular I had to back in and out of the app a lot to get the versions I have. (Fellowship is extended but other two are regular. Truth is I bought the three pack but when I did the Vudu to Go to pay for disc to digital conversion, Fellowship registered as the Extended version lol)
> 
> That when I thought it would be a lot easier to just have a way for the TiVo to see what is on the account and just add it to the Streaming folder.


I am up to 1800+ movies on Vudu so this one at a time method would take forever....forever.


----------



## randrake (Jan 19, 2015)

larrs said:


> I am up to 1800+ movies on Vudu so this one at a time method would take forever....forever.


Wow. That would take forever.

Oh and Man of Steel on Vudu can't be added unless you own the 3D version. I have the non-3D version but it doesn't show as available to add from Vudu under streaming folder. It does for other providers like Netflix and I think Amazon video. But when you buy it on blu-ray without 3D, it's an Ultraviolet copy so very odd that's not available in the TiVo streaming options.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I wish I could hide vudu rentals and purchases like you can with Amazon app. I want to keep the app available for the movies I have there from disc to digital, but I don't use the rest of vudu. If I leave the app on, then if I turn on streaming in a one pass, it gets cluttered up with things I have no intention of buying or renting. Maybe I can just add all the vudu movies I have to a streaming folder and then remove the app...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

swerver said:


> I wish I could hide vudu rentals and purchases like you can with Amazon app. I want to keep the app available for the movies I have there from disc to digital, but I don't use the rest of vudu. If I leave the app on, then if I turn on streaming in a one pass, it gets cluttered up with things I have no intention of buying or renting. Maybe I can just add all the vudu movies I have to a streaming folder and then remove the app...


I think if you were to remove the app, then the link to the movies in the streaming folder would break as well...

I did post a question on the developers forum if it were at all possible to update KMTTG to make it easier to place capture all those movies, especially across multiple TiVo's


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Yup that's what happened, bummer.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I just did a little research and it doesn't seem as though Vudu offers any type of accessible RSS / xml listing of your personal content - so even if a tool like KMTTG can be modified to create a streaming movie reference - it isn't something that could be automated at the moment.

That doesn't mean a utility wouldn't bring value, just kind of a bummer.


----------

